# anyone use the new bostitch finish nailer?



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs..._-pla-_-100075789&ci_gpa=pla&locStoreNum=2667


I own a hitachi but lost the rubber nose. It also leaves a giant hole next to a senco gun. 

Hows this gun performing?


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

From testing it out with a few hundred nails, 3 nail jambs and a couple of misfires... I'll stick with Paslode.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

i had a feeling i'd hear that. too good to be true with all the gadgets on that thing...


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I got one as a throw in with my flooring stapler,


It's been flawless so far. But, it's only fired 10 or 15 nails :jester::jester:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

I have the older one same thing just no belt hook, I use it as a back up gun , it works good nice balance but I seldom use 15 gauge nails in the last few years except when I set doors !


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

16 for casing and base? i've done some casing with 2" 18g and felt it was sufficient. 

the guy i'm working with/for doesn't use the "gauge" terminology just "finish" "brad" or "pin" 

sometimes after some confusion between us i just let him know i'm shooting "buckshot" and not to worry about it.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

...


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

CO762 said:


> I think that's how they work--I got a pancake compressor and they threw in three guns. OK, I'd bet this is how they get rid of their remanufactured stuff. When they need to be replaced, I replace them with a senco. I have the senco 15 and have absolutely no complaints.


If it was remanned it would be stamped and noted otherwise. I don't understand the distrust so many people have in the companies who manufacture tools for them. These guys are not out to screw you over, are you out to screw over your clients? Guilty conscious getting to you? I doubt you are, so what makes you think this way?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

For 15 ga I always stuck with Hitachi. It's my time tested gun. 

I actually just got a new one for Christmas :thumbsup:


----------



## snowtight bldr (Dec 27, 2011)

*I have both*

get the bostitch. I have a pasload and just got the bostitch. so much faster so much better period.

ah. just get cordless.. so much easier.


----------



## compton (Oct 16, 2011)

I have a bostitch 15 ga angle finish nailer, will never buy another, misfires then shoots two then jam, never make that mistake again


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

snowtight bldr said:


> ah. just get cordless.. so much easier.


But then you have to clean your gun out.

Buy fuel cells 

Keep that battery charged and replace it when it dies 

And its more $$$ up front and in the long run 

And there slow!!!

I have a 16 GA angled pasloded... Great gun.. it only comes out when there's just a small amount of nailing needing to be done... 

I hate buying those expensive fuel cells


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't understand- slow 15/16 ga nailers? Bump firing finishing nailers?
I've found nailing into drywall hoping for the studs can have disastrous results. Usually flooding or shorts in circuits. Even the battery dewalts are ready by the time you find a stud marking and depress the gun. 
When do you guys find yourselves firing so many so fast?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

...


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

Northwood said:


> I don't understand- slow 15/16 ga nailers? Bump firing finishing nailers?
> I've found nailing into drywall hoping for the studs can have disastrous results. Usually flooding or shorts in circuits. Even the battery dewalts are ready by the time you find a stud marking and depress the gun.
> When do you guys find yourselves firing so many so fast?


For me, cordless paslodes seem to move much more that air nailers. I would never want to run crown, needing to push harder on the nail gun to activate the saftey on the paslode. It slips too much vs an air nailer. The safteys can also be finicky. If the saftey is not completely depressed, it won't fire. If you don't let the saftey completely up, it won't fire. They are great for small jobs, but not for a job that will even take a few hours IMHO.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok I can totally understand that. It seems like the new paslode framer has addressed some of the issues you've named. I haven't used it just saying it must be common complaints.


----------



## WarEagle86 (May 17, 2009)

I just orderd the little 18 ga. Bostitch brad gun from Home Depot. It should do fine for the little projects I plan to tackle with it. Shame is that I also ordered a Mac5200 with it. I think I've got mroe compressor than tool. Growing room is always a good thing though...


----------



## mill0030 (Nov 6, 2007)

I have 2 Bostitch 16 finish nailers, three brad nailers, and two staple guns that I purchased this year...all junk. I went back to my old guns and put all of these in the basement...oh well. Harder and harder to find good quality finish guns...the problems I had with the Bostitch guns wewr as follows-16 gauge-underpowered and misfires fairly regularly,18 gauge-underpowered,freezes up in the trigger assembly and leaks air, stapler-jambs up often. I clean my guns weekly and air pressure is set on 115 p.s.i. I could not recommend these guns at all. Hope this helps!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

mill0030 said:


> I have 2 Bostitch 16 finish nailers, three brad nailers, and two staple guns that I purchased this year...all junk. I went back to my old guns and put all of these in the basement...oh well. Harder and harder to find good quality finish guns...the problems I had with the Bostitch guns wewr as follows-16 gauge-underpowered and misfires fairly regularly,18 gauge-underpowered,freezes up in the trigger assembly and leaks air, stapler-jambs up often. I clean my guns weekly and air pressure is set on 115 p.s.i. I could not recommend these guns at all. Hope this helps!


Is it possible that the air pressure is to blame? Most manufacturers recommend around 90 psi


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

I haven't had any bostich guns in about 7 years, but I never had a problem with them. They always operated well for me, only issue I had with them was they were too loud.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm not really a bostitch guy, I usually like paslode

But over the last 3 yrs I have collected 
3 framing staplers--- over 100'000 staples through each of them
1 roofing nailer --- probably 2 boxes of nails so far
1 15 gauge finish nailer 5 or 6 rows so far. :laughing:
1 flooring stapler 1 box---7'728 staples 


Out of all 6 of them, I have had less than 3 jams :thumbsup:


My staplers hate the extreme cold, but they are still usable.

The new 15 gauge nailer has a lot of gimmicky things for sure like the pencil sharpener but it's really light, and i like the ergonomics


----------



## DC INC (Jan 1, 2012)

mill0030 said:


> I have 2 Bostitch 16 finish nailers, three brad nailers, and two staple guns that I purchased this year...all junk. I went back to my old guns and put all of these in the basement...oh well. Harder and harder to find good quality finish guns...the problems I had with the Bostitch guns wewr as follows-16 gauge-underpowered and misfires fairly regularly,18 gauge-underpowered,freezes up in the trigger assembly and leaks air, stapler-jambs up often. I clean my guns weekly and air pressure is set on 115 p.s.i. I could not recommend these guns at all. Hope this helps!


115 PSI!!!!!! I wouldnt pound a nail for you either if you kicked my arsehole through my nose with every swing, youve likely distroyed the bumpers, piston, rings, seals, bent or chipped driver pins, its not the tools this time.... sorry dude, 90 psi is more then enough for any finish gun, my compressor never moves, pins/brads/16 or 15 finish


----------

